# How do you remove the back seat



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

On a 69 goat? Trunk won't pop open and I don't want to break a key off so im going through the back seat. Try to be detailed because Im completely clueless.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The bottom cushion has to be removed first. To do that you need to place a knee on the very front edge and about 12 inches from the side. There is a spring that is held in a catch there. By pressing down and pushing back at the same time it will release and pop up. You can get your head way down on the carpet and look at that spot with a flashlight to see the catch. Do the same on the other side and slide the cushion out. The back is held down by 2 screws approximately directly behind the lower latches. They have an oversized washer that traps another spring loop. Remove the screws and lift straight up to release the hooks near the top. The back is now free to remove. There should be a solid piece of cardboard backing behind the top cushion for sound. That should lift off the same hooks the back cushion was on. Once you get the cardboard off you may be able to squeeze thru the metal bracing to get in the trunk if you are really skinny. I don't remember if the latch can be released with a screw driver in the center pivot or if you need to remove the 3 bolts holding the catch. Either way, you need to be in the trunk or have a long extension on a ratchet or a really long arm and screw driver.


----------



## Red68 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys, I am new here and needed to know how to remove the rear seat in my 68 GTO. Thanks for the advice Too Many Projects, as I am sure you know.... it worked perfectly.


----------



## spudcake (Apr 9, 2010)

Mitches push down and shove towards the trunk also released my 67 chevelles back seat.....thanks Mitch!!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

hi, thread necromancer here... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG!?!?!? :willy:

i've got the seat cushion out, no sweat. seat back, well...lots o' sweat. screws are out but i can't "just lift up" i've been pulling like crazy on this thing but it won't budge. any ideas? 

i'm trying to get to the convertible's hydraulic rams, and from what i can tell, the seat's got to come out to access the line fittings, but the damn thing won't budge. any tips, tricks, or special curse words that i haven't tried that might mosey this thing along?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> hi, thread necromancer here... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG!?!?!? :willy:
> 
> i've got the seat cushion out, no sweat. seat back, well...lots o' sweat. screws are out but i can't "just lift up" i've been pulling like crazy on this thing but it won't budge. any ideas?
> 
> i'm trying to get to the convertible's hydraulic rams, and from what i can tell, the seat's got to come out to access the line fittings, but the damn thing won't budge. any tips, tricks, or special curse words that i haven't tried that might mosey this thing along?


I'm not aware of the convertibles being different, but I would be looking in the trunk at the divider wall for hidden fasteners, possibly put there by previous owners...:confused


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Slide the back seat vertically, put a hand on it and one under it, and move it straight up. If you pull the bottom like a hinge, it wont come off.  Just wanted to clarify that, but I bet you know that already. Sometimes they are tough to get off and take some effort, I pop em good with my hand and they often come right off.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

when i had the upholsterers redo the seat, they added sound deadening material and a fresh, vinyl covered cardboard. could the added width from that be putting lateral pressure on the "hooks". maybe get one person to push while i lift? going to give those guys a call to see if they did anything to lock it in when they open tomorrow. thanks guys :cheers


----------

